# Our last dog free day!



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

So it's that mix of excitement and anxiety! Just going to have a bit of a tidy up in the kitchen today and make sure I get a good nights slept tonight. Any tips for the first few days would be great. I've got a week off work, which is a luxury to be home without anyone else, and after that I will be back to working three mornings. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats on your new puppy how exciting the time has come For advice I would say be patient and smile when the puppy is bad It can be a bit overwhelming at first so don't expect perfection. In no time you will have a loving puppy that adores you


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Good luck! For advice I'd say take loads of pictures and remember a dog is a reflection of it's owner. If you are loving, friendly and responsible with it, it will be the same with you. Every minute of time, guidance and training spent now will pay dividends a thousand fold when it is older. And have fun!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

How exciting. My advice would be to stock up on kitchen roll and have an early night. Good luck and enjoy the roller coaster ride!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Plan a few easy meals with lots of comfort food to sustain you when you are feeling a big exhausted and overwhelmed. 
Also wellies and a brolly and a torch for garden trips in the rain and dark.
Enjoy tomorrow, puppy coming home day is such a special day.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

All the very best, you will be absolutely fine.

Just Enjoy your gorgeous boy and take lots of photos 

xxx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations, try and relax and not worry about the things that don't go quite right, concentrate on the positives. The time does fly by, though not when standing in the rain waiting for them to go to the toilet Have a lovely week bonding with your beautiful puppy. This time next month you will probably find it hard to imagine life without him.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You don't need luck - you just need kitchen roll and spray!!  (& plenty of it!)
Happy Dylan day for tomorrow x


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Kitchen roll and floor cleaner a must + plenty of things to chew otherwise the furniture gets it!
You'll have great days and not so great days but remember this is normal and everyone goes through it so don't beat yourself up at any point - it'll come good!
Good luck!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Ps we also got a baby monitor to make nights easier!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So..... How is it going with your new baby?!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I may be eating my words later but...

Brought him home this evening, he ate his dinner, peed and pooed (mostly in the garden) played with the kids and fell asleep in his crate!

On the other hand, we've had pizza for tea, no homework done, kids late to bed and I've had two G&Ts. Watching Bake Off with my son, it'll remind him that we did have home cooked food once! 

Really thrilled.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Sounds perfect - pizza, G&T and a good excuse not to do homework.... Maybe I need to get another pup!!! Glad he is settling and I hope he sleeps well tonight x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Congratulations, sounds perfect....pizza and g&T too, why ever not. The kids will have had a lovely evening. I hope you have a good night with Dylan xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I cannot think of a better excuse for not doing homework than "we got a new puppy!" If the teacher does not forgive he/she should be fired! I am solid green with envy of you with that little pup to snuggle. Enjoy every minute!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Thank you all. 

Last night was better than I could have expected! I woke up around three and thought I could smell poo, went downstairs expecting the worse. Lovely sleeping puppy in a clean bed. Out side for a quick toilet break and he went straight back to sleep until my rather excited daughter woke him at 6.30 this morning. 

Now I wonder where that smell was coming from because it certainly wasn't Dylan...


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, bless, what a little star!! My daughter also woke up really early the first morning we had Lola and I still remember her sitting there with Lola on her knee and the biggest grin on her face!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds as if things are going great, hmm the poo smell - hope he didn't leave you a surprise hidden gift yesterday!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like it's all going well!! Can't wait to see a pic!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

So glad you are enjoying little Dylan...as for the poo smell....maybe you imagined you could smell it because you were expecting the worst? Or maybe your OH had parped in their sleep?!  (Just kiddin', no offence meant! )


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So glad Dylan is settling in so well... Cannot wait to see photos of him as he is stunning 

xxx


----------



## BeanieThang (Oct 11, 2013)

Would love to see some photos


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 30, 2013)

Photos are on the camera, need to wait for a techie person to get home!
Soon...


----------

